# America's Most Exclusive Restaurant



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2014)

With a 5 year waiting list.  http://www.odditycentral.com/foods/americas-most-exclusive-restaurant-has-a-5-year-waiting-list.html


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 15, 2014)

$255 for one 5 hour long meal? Are the people on the 'waiting list' insane?


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 15, 2014)

Little bites of something strange?

No thanks!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 15, 2014)

Sorry, I can't wait 5 years.  I'm gonna make a run to MacDonalds.  I'm HUNGRY !


----------



## That Guy (Feb 15, 2014)

My dad liked those places.  He and my sister would go but I always declined the invitation.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 15, 2014)

This wouldn't be my first choice for dining out ... I've _been_ through the whole fake exclusivity thing in Manhattan.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 15, 2014)

I have never been to anyplace even close to that expensive, and never expect to go to one in my lifetime. Not only is it way out of my price range, but even if i could afford that much, there are other things I would spend it on besides going out for dinner.
The pictures are of a beautiful place, and it looks like he has done well with his business. It is refreshing that he serves natural healthy foods, and has found interesting ways to combine them for a unique dining experience.
Since it is a 5 year wait, and he is retiring in 4 more years, I guess he won't be taking any more reservations, in any case.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 17, 2014)

5 years! I don't think anyone could go without food for 5 years. :lofl: If I have to wait more than 5 minutes to be seated I'm looking for the exit.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2014)

It's so clearly a marketing ploy - the man is talking about quitting the business, so right away the masses panic because they might miss out on his Poison Sumac Surprise. 

Maybe I should try foraging through the dumpster of the convenience store I go to, mix it together in my kitchen and call it _haute cuisine_ - I can get a bunch of rubes to pay hundreds of dollars to scarf it down after being on an insane waiting list.


----------

